# Bird in Peterborough, Ontario



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Below is a message that came into 911 this morning. We don't have much info on fancy breeds in Canada. Most of the birds from CA are racing pigeons and they are referred to the CU. Just checking to see if any of our members are near this bird and would be willing to give it a home? If so, let me know. I'll send you the info. Thanks
PS: Well, duh........there's a phone number at the end of the message. SO.....if anyone can help, just let me know you did and what happened. THANKS!



_This appears to be a fancy Pigeon. He has feathered booted on his 
feet and is black in color with small eyes and in the sun shades of 
purples and greens appear. 

He is very tame and allows pets. 

Presently he is being held in Omemee at Parrot Adopt Southern 
Ontario. I do have a concern with him being around the parrots here. 
I would prefer if a pigeon fancier could house this one until the 
owners are found.

www.parrotadoptontario.com

We are hoping to find a better holding location as we are unsure of 
the care of pigeons here.
You can call Nancy Daniels at 705-799-0294 or 705-930-7532 or email 
[email protected]

Thanks,

Nancy_


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Lovebirds --- if you're a mod at Pigeon 911, you might want this for future reference:

http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/

If they have a fancy, as you know, it probably belongs to someone local, since they usually aren't prone to fly far. 

Don't know why they're concerned about parrots and pigeons together - I know all kinds of people who have both.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WhiteWingsCa said:


> Hey Lovebirds --- if you're a mod at Pigeon 911, you might want this for future reference:
> 
> http://www.pigeonfanciers.ca/
> 
> ...


Thank you. I actually had that in my "favorites" folder, but forgot about it. I think as far as I can remember, this is the first fancy bird that I've had reporting from CA. They've always been racers and of course I know where to go with that. 
I just sent a link to the finder of this bird for this web site. Maybe it will help her.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Hopefully, she'll be able to find out something throught that website. Sounds like the bird isn't banded though, which doesn't help, does it? 

I've emailed her as well, as we're not too far from Peterborough. Don't really need anymore 'fancies' as pets, but if they're really stuck, and can't find the owner, we might consider adopting him.


----------

